# AppleTV 4K vs Bolt 4K?



## AZrob (Mar 31, 2002)

I have a 4th gen AppleTV unit that I’ve been using alongside my Roamio Pro for several years in my Family Room. I’m about to replace my old 720P TV with one capable of producing 4K/HDR (Sony X950G), and I’d like to take advantage of that of course.

The question is, is it worth upgrading my Apple TV to the 5th Gen which supports 4K or am I better off just swapping the Roamio for a Bolt VOX which I am currently using in my bedroom? My main usage for 4K would be from Netflix and Amazon Prime (cable company Cox doesn’t offer much itself for 4K). 

Obviously it’s cheaper to just use my Bolt, but I’d like to keep cost out of the equation for the purpose of my question. 

Thanks in advance,
Rob from AZ


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

The Bolt and the ATV4K would both offer 4k HDR. The only thing the ATV4k offers that isn't offered by the Bolt is Dolby Vision. If you TV doesn't support Dolby Vision or if you don't care about Dolby Vision, then get the Bolt. Also, the Bolt would do both the Netflix and Prime as well as your cable programming.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

lujan said:


> The Bolt and the ATV4K would both offer 4k HDR. The only thing the ATV4k offers that isn't offered by the Bolt is Dolby Vision. If you TV doesn't support Dolby Vision or if you don't care about Dolby Vision, then get the Bolt. Also, the Bolt would do both the Netflix and Prime as well as your cable programming.


The Bolt offers 4K upscaling, but does not yet offer any flavor of HDR (HDR10, HDR10+, Dolbyvision, etc) in their streaming apps. You will not get Prime Video, for example, in HDR from a Bolt- while you will from the ATV4k.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

tapokata said:


> The Bolt offers 4K upscaling, but does not yet offer any flavor of HDR (HDR10, HDR10+, Dolbyvision, etc) in their streaming apps. You will not get Prime Video, for example, in HDR from a Bolt- while you will from the ATV4k.


Yes the Bolt does offer HDR on the Vudu app. I've watched content on Vudu and got 4k + HDR.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

I sit corrected, thanks. Vudu app on the Bolt supports HDR (I'm not a Vudu customer, so apologies).

Vudu UHD - Compatible Devices List - Vudu Forums


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

tapokata said:


> I sit corrected, thanks. Vudu app on the Bolt supports HDR (I'm not a Vudu customer, so apologies).
> 
> Vudu UHD - Compatible Devices List - Vudu Forums


Netflix is also supported


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

Interesting. Not according to Netflix's support pages:

"
*Do other devices support streaming Netflix in Dolby Vision or HDR10?*
The follow devices support Dolby Vision streaming when connected to a Dolby Vision capable TV:


Amazon Fire TV 4K Stick

Apple TV 4K

Chromecast Ultra

LG Blu-ray players

Panasonic Blu-ray players

Philips Blu-ray players

SFR Box 8 by SFR

Sony Blu-ray players

Verizon Fios IPC2.0

Xbox One S and Xbox One X

Yoigo Agile TV


The following devices support HDR10 streaming when connected to a HDR10 capable TV:


ACT StreamTV 4K

Apple TV 4K

Canal Digital OnePlay

Cellcom Master Box

Chromecast Ultra

Chunghwa MOD503

Comcast X1 (some models)

Descodificador Orange

EntertainTV by Deutsche Telekom

Freebox by Free (select models)

GET box

GigaTV Net by Vodafone

KPN VIP5202

Movistar Peru (ZC4435 / ZS4435)

NET 4K (America Movil)

Nvidia Shield and Nvidia Shield Pro

PLAY NOW TV BOX

PlayStation 4 Pro

Proximus (select boxes)

Quickline UHD Box

Roku Premiere+ and Roku Ultra

SFR (select boxes)

Sky Now TV Smart Box with 4k & Voice Search

T-Mobile Poland Magenta box

Telecom Italia Skipper v2

Telkom SA LIT TV box

UHD Swisscom TV-Box

Virgin Media - V6 powered by TiVo

VTR EOS

Xbox One S and Xbox One X

XL Home Android TV

YouSee Tv-boks"

Source is Can I stream Netflix in Dolby Vision or HDR10?

Only mention is in the Virgin Media "powered by TiVo" box, so that interesting if it's now supported through the TiVo Bolt line.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

I just checked Netflix and not sure if Dolby vision or HDR10 on Bolt are supported.

I also think that list is not up to date as my Sony XBR49X900F is not on the list but supports HDR and Dolby Vision.

If I go into Netflix through my Sony TV there are shows that say Dolby Vision but those same shows though the Bolt show Ultra HD 4K.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

KevTech said:


> I also think that list is not up to date as my Sony XBR49X900F is not on the list but supports HDR and Dolby Vision.


There's a separate section on the help pages that list the TV's- basically any Sony model that supports HDR has a netflix app that supports it as well.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

KevTech said:


> I just checked Netflix and not sure if Dolby vision or HDR10 on Bolt are supported.
> 
> I also think that list is not up to date as my Sony XBR49X900F is not on the list but supports HDR and Dolby Vision.
> 
> If I go into Netflix through my Sony TV there are shows that say Dolby Vision but those same shows though the Bolt show Ultra HD 4K.


It is HDR10. If I go to Shows on my Bolt I get the HDR Badge. On my ATV and TV I get DV because it obviously supports it


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

tapokata said:


> Interesting. Not according to Netflix's support pages:
> 
> "
> *Do other devices support streaming Netflix in Dolby Vision or HDR10?*
> ...


It was confirmed by Tivo Ted about 6 months ago. The Mini Vox got it first followed by the Bolt


----------



## AZrob (Mar 31, 2002)

So is the consensus here that HDR10 is supported for Netflix on the Bolt but not DV? And that ATV does both?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

AZrob said:


> So is the consensus here that HDR10 is supported for Netflix on the Bolt but not DV? And that ATV does both?


Correct The Bolt and the Mini Vox are not DV certified the ATV4k is


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a Sony Android 850E and an Apple TV 4K. It's been my experience when watching HDR content that the colors are a little better on the Android TV native apps. It's possible that there are settings on the ATV that will rectify it, but I haven't cared enough to try to work it out.


----------

